#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Folklore Myths & Urban Legends >  >  >  Magical Races

## AlchemicEnchanter

I've been looking into this a bit more, and I figure there _must_ Be more, or at least something I'm missing. When I speak of the term 'magical race' I mean that it is unrelative to a specific race (or root race for that matter) but universal to all humanity. Here are some examples I've found, though this is not to say them all. Those marked with a star are speculative as I've never experienced (or rather seen. I've met a werewolf, but I honestly couldn't tell if it was BS or otherwise) that specific race. 

-Vampirism: Feeding off of the energy of others or nature by one of three classes: Sanguine, Psychic, and Elemental.
-Were-____ *: Supposedly transforming into a different consciousness when the planets align. Not necessarily restricted to the common 'full moon' crap. Seems like cases can be very specific, so that the change only occurs once every 1-2 years. 
-Lizardmen *: Another form of darkdweller. Supposedly take refuge in the dark places of the world, residing in cities built beneath cities. Attributes include increased night vision, agility, and lack of hair growth. 
-Elfin *: These are supposedly beings with a heightened mental capacity as well as a talent for life magic, able to live beyond the common life expectancy of man by his healing rites.
-Supernal: The counterpart of an infernal being. A supernal being has a small scar or birthmark on their forehead indicating that they are 'touched by God'. They are not necessarily bound to him, but are eternally blessed by Gods power. The actual manifestations vary.
-Infernal: The counterpart of a supernal being. An Infernal being has a small scar or birthmark on their forhead indicating that they are 'touched by Satan'. They are not necessarily bound to him, but are eternally blessed by Satans power. (though from my perspective that would be a curse. Oh well, call it what you will) The actual manifestations may vary. 

-Otherkin: Used to describe any non-human race. Honestly, I think we should avoid this category, as I'm trying to gain a better understanding of the specifics.

if there are any I've left off, please, respond and give a short description of the race itself, as to what separates it from the rest of humanity. I'm very interested to see people's speculations and opinions as to not only the presence but the various types and sub-races of those among us. 

(Please note as well, that out of respect for other denominations it is *not* ok to bash another's supposed disposition. For example, I know 2 vampires personally. One is very nice, but the other has near no control over his abilities and literally drains the life out of anyone he's around. For this reason I don't hate him, I hate his disposition, for the fact that I have trouble even bringing myself to talk to him because his abilities are left so unchecked.)

On a note about Elemental Vampirism: As a studying elementalist, I've discovered that everyone has various environmental triggers that can cause a person to increase their power or potential. This is very specific to the person, (for me it is rain) but they do not take energy from all forms of nature. If you take energy from only one or two states of nature you would still be considered plain human. If you take from all and any form of nature, that specifies you as an elemental vampire.

----------


## AlchemicEnchanter

Well, the main purpose of this post was because I've been beginning a study about the Otherkin, and how they may pertain to much occult lore. Honestly, I've always felt I was some kind of otherkin, but not until now that I've finally found what I'm looking for on a few otherkin websites. Interesting stuff, really, because there is an infinite diversity of characteristics and combinations that can prove useful.

----------


## Belasko

If anyone knows Otherkin and vampires it would be Mrs. Peel. I have a friend who thinks he is an Otherkin Angel swears he can feel the nubs of wings. That is when I draw the fucking line. People need to feel part of something so Otherkin was made up to ease the minds of screwed up people that are too fucked up to function in real life.

----------


## Iza

Screwed up is not the word. Most of these so called otherkin use the excuse they are demon otherkin to explain why they are mean and are sociopaths. Mrs. Peel has been dealing with these delusional morons for a long time.

----------


## Jackal

I'm otherkin demon apparently (according to Mrs.Peel, and I belive it), but I wouldn't use it as an excuse, I would use it as a reason for feeling something, even as to why I'm fucked, although at the end of the day that still means I'm fucked up, I didn't need to know I'm Demonkin to know that!! 
A lot of people are delusional and somehow more fucked up than me though, and would for some reason use it as an excuse. I think Belasko and Iza are half right, I dunno, half the people on OK.com seemto be complete fecking lunatics, I was looking it up and some even claim to be Grigori... but I think there are still a few genuine people who aren't so deluded, Fucked up yes, Deluded No

----------


## AlchemicEnchanter

I think the use of the 'otherkin' status is only to make up for something that has been lost, or a way to rationalize for a specific way or appearance of the person. In my mind this is wholeheartedly acceptable, as I do believe in the possibility, and as such, the numbers don't contradict. Whatever the circumstance that leads one to become an otherkin, it will always act as a function of imagination, to add a little spice to an otherwise dull life. That's where I see no problem. Believing in something because you have to. Because without it, you begin to fade into the background of the common man.

Oh, and Mrs. Peel, if you could give me the link to your otherkin site, I would love to interact more with this society. I'm also very interested in your take on the otherkin, if you so feel you have the time to explain yourself. Thanks!

----------


## Sweet

well, i beilive in taking on different personality types.
And i do beilive people are born with specific trait's that make them more then human.

However leave the fangs,claws and super human strength for the movies.

----------


## Jackal

I sometimes start into an Outburst, especially in the morning lol
I would need to be in a permenant outburst to be like belasko *hides behind table*

----------

